# T'adones / te n'adones



## dalfo

Encara que pot semblar un ús freqüent, sovint l'escolte mal utilitzat.

Algú pot "llançar llum"? (¿alguien puede arrojar luz?)

Exemple:
-  ¿T'adones que la pregunta és ben clara?
-  ¿Te n'adones que la pregunta és ben clara?

Exemple 2, quan es combina amb el verb haver:
- m'he adonat que no he estat prou llest
- me n'he adonat que no he estat prou llest


----------



## Xiscomx

A què hem d'atendre: al títol o a la pregunta?


----------



## dalfo

Als dos . No sé si la frase està ben dita.
Però el tema principal, seguix sent el títol. Gràcies.


----------



## Xiscomx

Doncs, Dalfo, tot dos tenim un problema: tu perquè no has llegit les normes i jo perquè no puc atendre el títol perquè no el contemples dins el text i el text no conté el tema del títol. I ara què feim?


----------



## dalfo

La veritat es que jo veig ben clara la relació entre el títol i la pregunta, per això t'he contestat amb to distés. És cert que m'ha faltat posar la frase d'exemple, que no té res a vore en llegir-se les normes.. revisa la resta fils meus, per comprovar-ho.
Tot i això, si em dius que et causa problemes, t'he editat el fil principal per aclarir-ho quant més millor.
Convé recordar que el tema principal és el títol sempre.
Gràcies per la resposta.


----------



## Xiscomx

No és cap invent meu el que t'he dit a #4:
Còpia norma 3 (just disponible en castellà).
_*3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.*
Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas (evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares)._


dalfo said:


> Exemple:
> -  ¿T'adones que la pregunta és ben clara?
> -  ¿Te n'adones que la pregunta és ben clara?
> 
> Exemple 2, quan es combina amb el verb haver:
> - m'he adonat que no he estat prou llest
> - me n'he adonat que no he estat prou llest


Obri un altre fil per la pregunta de _llançar llum._


----------



## dalfo

Xiscomx said:


> No és cap invent meu el que t'he dit a #4:
> Còpia norma 3 (just disponible en castellà).
> _*3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.*
> Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas (evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares)._
> 
> Obri un altre fil per la pregunta de _llançar llum._





Spoiler: Aclariment sobre tema i contexte



Perdona'm Xiacomx, crec que no m'he fet entendre prou bé, o no m'has entès. M'explicaré per última volta i fent servir el botó de revelació per no embrutar el fil, ni desviar l'atenció:
*- El tema/dubte es: * *T'adones / te n'adones.
- Context: *"_Encara que pot semblar un ús freqüent, sovint l'escolte mal utilitzat."_
*- Petició d'ajuda: *_Algú pot "llançar llum"?_

Crec està molt clar, que la pregunta fa referència al títol del tema. No cal dir de nou però, que havia llegit les normes, com pots vore a la resta de fils meus que complixen la norma, i al meu comentari superior, al que apel·le a la mancança d'exemple per la meua part.

El que no entenc, es com has arribat a pensar que la pregunta del fil era "algú pot "llançar llum"?, si eixa frase sense la resta del contexte manca de sentit. A més jo amb to distés, t'he dit que responguereu a les dos coses, i una careta somrient.



Disculpa'm altra volta Xiscomx, però de nou estic sentint que no m'entens. No he demanat quina frase està bé, he demanat "llençar llum sobre el tema", dit sense metàfores, explicacions sobre la norma, el perqué.

A tot açò, baix de la norma que cites, específica just en Castellà, que les respostes han de tindre un esforç raonable de verificació, un argument, i si no s'està segur, cal dir-ho.


> *Al ofrecer una respuesta:*
> Haga un intento razonable para verificar lo preciso de su respuesta. Si no está seguro de que su respuesta o su traducción sean precisas, por favor, dígalo.


Moltes gràcies


----------



## dalfo

Reflexionant sobre la pregunta:
Pel que entenc, em pareix que la forma elidida del pronom adverbial ne, a la segona oració dels dos exemples, fa la funció de complement directe, per la qual cosa sería incorrecta.
Per tant, en els primers dos casos, sería correcta, ja que  no estem elidint el complement directe, només elidim la segona persona del singular  (tu) a la primera frase,  i a la segona frase, la primera persona del singular (jo).

Exemple:
-  ¿*T'adones *que la pregunta és ben clara? 
-  ¿Te* n'*adones que la pregunta és ben clara?

Exemple 2, quan es combina amb el verb haver:
- *m'he adonat *que no he estat prou llest 
- me *n'*he adonat que no he estat prou llest


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

És bastant comú que el pronom feble _en _passi a formar part del verb en parlar coloquial, fossilitzat. Així, de "riure-se'n" passe'm a tindre "enriure's" i d'aquí "enriure-se'n", amb el pronom duplicat. Això en part es deu deure a la tendència a reforçar els complements amb pronoms febles (per exemple: "li ho dono a ella").

Però hi ha una solució fàcil per a resoldre aquests casos que sovint l'he vist utilitzada i que s'atén a les normes gramaticals formals.

_- ¿T'adones que la pregunta és ben clara?
- ¿Te n'adones*,* que la pregunta és ben clara?

Exemple 2, quan es combina amb el verb haver:
- m'he adonat que no he estat prou llest
- me n'he adonat*,* que no he estat prou llest_

Així, totes quatre serien correctes, penso. Les dos d'amunt perquè segueixen la forma més lògica i les dos d'avall perquè el pronom passa a fer referència al complement després de la coma.

Talment és el que es fa amb aquest tipus d'oracions:

_He tingut moltes experiències → D'experiències, n'he tingut moltes._


----------



## Dymn

Les frases correctes són les primeres. A nivell popular sovint s'abusa del pronom _en_ en casos com aquest però és incorrecte perquè es tracta d'una redundància. La funció no és la de complement directe sinó la de complement de règim verbal, introduït per _de_, cosa que no veiem perquè s'elideix per la caiguda de preposicions però reapareix quan ho substituïm per un sintagma nominal:

_T'adones *que la pregunta és ben clara?* = T'adones *de la claredat de la pregunta?* = Te *n'*adones?_


----------

